# Faldo - Infomercial - 4pm Today



## PLUS +1 GOLF (Aug 29, 2007)

New Nick Faldo infomercial on the golf channel at 4pm Eastern today


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I missed it. What's it about?


----------

